# My hair grew the fastest when......(PICS)



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

*My hair grew the fastest when I became all natural and wore weaves for a whole year!* *(Healthy Hair Pics Below)*













And then......




*I effed up by using too much direct heat and permanently coloring my hair. The result is below.*






*I definitely learned my lesson and am on the right track now. When did your hair grow the fastest???*


----------



## dlewis (Jan 8, 2010)

When I went on a diet last year.  I started walking, eating sprouts, exercising and I did nothing to my hair but bunned.

Are we suppose to post pics?


----------



## dlewis (Jan 8, 2010)

Your hair looks really good.  It's so shinny.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 8, 2010)

I like this thread, but I don't have a testimony.  Dlewis, I would like to see your pics.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> When I went on a diet last year. I started walking, eating sprouts, exercising and I did nothing to my hair but bunned.
> 
> Are we suppose to post pics?


 No you don't have to post pics. Just curious on the different techniques used to grow hair faster and retain length. Your hair looks really thick and healthy!!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

Ladies feel free to post pics if you like.


----------



## dlewis (Jan 8, 2010)

nov 08/ may 09
apl/ mbl


----------



## dlewis (Jan 8, 2010)

You mentioned color.  Ever time I dye my hair I lose hair. Whether it's a rinse or permanent color.  It didn't really matter until I start tryng to grow my hair.  That's when it dawned on me...."your hair doesn't like color".


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mari, your hair is beautiful will you be doing the weaves again?  I'm really considering a weave this year.

DLewis your hair is lovely.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

ceebee3 said:


> Mari, your hair is beautiful will you be doing the weaves again? I'm really considering a weave this year.
> 
> DLewis your hair is lovely.


 
Thanks!! I will switch up my reggie this year.

2010 Regimen

· weekly DC Protein Steam Treatments
· co-washes every 3-4 days
· Weekly poo
· Direct heat no more than 3 times a year for length checks 
· Protective Styling/Bunning hair 90% of the time and moisturizing daily
· Take daily/vitamins hair supplements, drink lots of water, cleanse, exercise, and eat healthy

I Will Not...

Permanently color my hair or trim


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> You mentioned color. Ever time I dye my hair I lose hair. Whether it's a rinse or permanent color. It didn't really matter until I start tryng to grow my hair. That's when it dawned on me...."your hair doesn't like color".


 dlewis I definitely agree! I finally see the light and will NEVER permanently color my hair again. The funny thing is I just got my roots touched up the end of December. Another minor setback but I WILL SURVIVE!!!


----------



## MonPetite (Jan 8, 2010)

When I was relaxed...and natural...and texlaxed...with a fantastic diet, regular exercise, a regular supplement, washed and co-washed daily and focused on things other than my hair.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> nov 08/ may 09
> apl/ mbl


 Dlewis your hair is beautiful!  Excercising and eating healthy really made your hair grow fast!!!


----------



## Desarae (Jan 8, 2010)

I was pregnant and I wore braids for 9 months straight. 

I don't have pics, this was before my HHJ. I single-handedly destroyed that healthy hair in 6 months.


----------



## Leesh (Jan 8, 2010)

To be totally honest, "Nothing"!, of course I Deep Condition every 10 Days, but When I want something different, I cornrow it up and make wigs or purchase wigs, just for something different, or if I'm doing a stretch, like right now, is when I retain the most, I probably can attribute the fast growth from the Sulfur Mix, I cornrowed My hair for 4 to 6 Weeks while I was doing a Mini-Challenge (with Myself), using the Mix, and I must say, this is when it seems to show the most progress. Growth, Retention, I don't know which, but that is when I noticed.


----------



## Vavavoom (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi ladies!!!

I'm new here so I don't understand all of the terms/acronyms. But in response to your question, my hair grew fastest when I:

1. Was pregnant & eating healthy & taking prenatal vitamins
2. When it was dirty
3. When it's braided or weaved..

What is a weekly DC Protein Steam Treatment?
What is a co-wash & why is it done so frequently? (every 3-4 days)
What is a weekly poo? It's kinda scary to me.


Thanks!!


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL! 

I think there's a list of terms in the stickies but I don't know how to link.  You can find them at the top of the page.


_What is a weekly DC Protein Steam Treatment?_

She deep conditioned her hair using a steamer and a protein conditioner.

_What is a co-wash & why is it done so frequently? (every 3-4 days)_

Co-wash is using conditioner to wash the hair instead of or in place of shampoo.  It's supposed to be more moisturizing.  The frequency varies depending on the individual.  Not everyone does it.

_What is a weekly poo? It's kinda scary to me._

Poo is just short for shampoo.

Don't be scared just take your time and read through the threads, you'll have it down in no time.

QUOTE=Vavavoom;9827148]Hi ladies!!!

I'm new here so I don't understand all of the terms/acronyms. But in response to your question, my hair grew fastest when I:

1. Was pregnant & eating healthy & taking prenatal vitamins
2. When it was dirty
3. When it's braided or weaved..

What is a weekly DC Protein Steam Treatment?
What is a co-wash & why is it done so frequently? (every 3-4 days)
What is a weekly poo? It's kinda scary to me.


Thanks!![/QUOTE]


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 8, 2010)

When I did nothing to it.
When I worked out, drank protein shakes, drank 70oz water daily, vitamins I gained about 3inces in 2mths. I think I boosted my spring growth spurt because I went from SL to an inch from APL in 2mth. 
I plan in getting back on this. I already started doing nothing to my hair except moisturize, seal wash & DC. Gym starts next week along with shakes.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 8, 2010)

Vavavoom said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I'm new here so I don't understand all of the terms/acronyms. But in response to your question, my hair grew fastest when I:
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Newbie!  Here's a link to the Newbie Manual a member put together.  It should help.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=389082

Ok, my hair grew the fastest when I joined the six month HYH Challenge last year and just stuck to my basic regimen and left it alone.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 8, 2010)

Vavavoom said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I'm new here so I don't understand all of the terms/acronyms. But in response to your question, my hair grew fastest when I:
> 
> ...


I'm new here too so don't feel bad!  I'm still learning as well. When I asked this question a helpful member posted this list.

EL – Ear Length
NL – Neck Length
SL - Shoulder Length
APL – Arm Pit Length
BSL – Bra Strap Length
MBL – Mid back Length
WSL – Waist Length Hair
NG – New Growth
BC – Big Chop
DC – Deep Condition
NTM – Neutrogena Triple Moisture
MNT - Mane N Tail
CW- Conditioner Wash
CWC - Conditioner, Wash, Conditioner
ACV – Apple Cider Vinegar
CON – Creme of Nature
WRTC - White Rain Tropical Coconut conditioner
BSS – Beauty Supply Store
PJ – Product Junkie
Slip – When the comb easily glides through the hair
IMO – In My Opinion
HHG – Happy Hair Growing
BHM – Black Hair Media
LHCF – Long Hair Care Forum
EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil
EVCO – Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
JBCO - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
DIY – Do It Yourself
HTH - Hope This Helps
ETA - Edited To Add
TIA - Thanks In Advance
ITA - I Totally Agree
IA - I Agree
SMH - Shakes My Head
SO - Significant Other
DH - Dear Husband
DD - Dear Daughter
BRB - Be Right Back
BTW - By The Way
HE - Herbal Essences
MMF - Mizani Moisturefuse.
MT - Mega Tek
MN - Miconazole Nitrate
EO - Essential Oil
SAA - Silk Amino Acid
S&D - Search & Destory (Method for Triming off Spilt Ends)
FFOTD - Fab Foto Of The Day
LOTD - Look Of The Day
ALS - Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Ammonium Laureth Sulfate
SLS - Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate
Cones - Silicones


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 8, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I was on a super-healthy diet, lots of vitamins and water and exercise, and being consistent with using MN:


This was May '08:







This was 1.5 months later:







I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't been documenting my hair journey w/ pics.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jan 8, 2010)

my hair grew the fastest when i stopped obsessing and just left it alone. i bunned mostly

June 2009:





January 2010:


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jan 8, 2010)

(dont judge me)

When I left my hair COMPLETELY alone. As in I got a sew-in weave and left it in for 7 months straight. I washed my hair ONCE a month and used braid spray occasionally. I retained 7 inches (no exaggeration). My stylist retightened the tracks once a month. (Mind you I consider myself a weavologist it looks good from day first to day last)





month 6



However a new stylist made me feel like crap when I was talking about it once. I felt so ridiculed. Needless-to-say I haven't done a weave AT ALL since and I'm back to 1/8 - 1/2 in a month  erplexed

ETA: before I told this stylist this she was complimenting me on my ends (even though I never had a real trim) and the overall health of my hair... ugh i would love to say how its best to ignore peoples opinions, but coming from a stylist, it really hurt to hear her say all the crap that she did AFTER complimenting me on my hair's health)


----------



## Jewell (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a nice thread, OP.  Mine grew fastest when I stopped combing so much, and just left it alone.  My hair doesn't like to be washed frequently (like more than once a week).  I do CW in summer sometimes twice a week, just for moisture, but my hair definitely grows the fastest when I braid it up and leave it alone for weeks at a time.  Other than that, bunning and leaving it be also produce great results in the growth and thickness areas.

ETA: You can check out my Fotki for pics from July 2009 vs. Nov. 2009.  Those results came from braiding (w/o extensions), using grease on my scalp, washing every 2 weeks or longer between washings, and wearing a LF to let my hair "rest and grow."  I don't care if folks think its gross or judge me for not washing for like 3 or 4 weeks at a time while my hair is braided.  My hair speaks for itself, and no, it doesn't smell after all that time...I don't overload with products.  Sherrylove (if you all remember her) also went several weeks between washings, and has nice, long, past WL hair (the last time I saw her, she did); so did my great-grandma, and so does my grandmother.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Jan 8, 2010)

when I was using grease, using cones, blow drying once a week, stretching relaxers, and not focusing on my hair at all

*sigh*


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 8, 2010)

dlewis said:


> You mentioned color.  Ever time I dye my hair I lose hair. Whether it's a rinse or permanent color.  It didn't really matter until I start tryng to grow my hair.  That's when it dawned on me...."your hair doesn't like color".


 my hair hates colour and always sheds when i do it and that is not even with permanent colour. Not even going to attempt that


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 8, 2010)

As others said, my hair grew the fastest when it was both 1) protectively styled and 2) left alone. I experienced the most growth with braids (*not* micros) and sew-ins...but when I got to grad school I did absolutely nothing to it--no moisturizing, no styling, no nothing...just hats and scarves...hair no likey. 

Here's hoping this is the last time I'll have to grow out a TWA...


----------



## Heavenly (Jan 9, 2010)

My rate of growth has been pretty much the same throughout my life, I just could not retain my ends, therefore it seemed as if it did not grow that quick. 

Now that I know better and can retain my ends, I would say that my hair grows fastest in summer. 

Just to add... during my pregnancy I did not shed, and my hair was fabulously awesomely thick.  I lost it all thereafter :/


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 9, 2010)

When I became a flexitarian. I saw faster growth.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 9, 2010)

When I did my Crown & Glory braids, I retained everything. With my wigs, too, I retained really well. What messed me up and caused setbacks was 1) slacking off on protein and 2) messing with weaves   Never again!!!


----------



## meka (Jan 9, 2010)

Jewell said:


> This is a nice thread, OP. Mine grew fastest when I stopped combing so much, and just left it alone. My hair doesn't like to be washed frequently (like more than once a week). I do CW in summer sometimes twice a week, just for moisture, but my hair definitely grows the fastest when I braid it up and leave it alone for weeks at a time. Other than that, bunning and leaving it be also produce great results in the growth and thickness areas.
> 
> ETA: You can check out my Fotki for pics from July 2009 vs. Nov. 2009. Those results came from braiding (w/o extensions), using grease on my scalp, washing every 2 weeks or longer between washings, and wearing a LF to let my hair "rest and grow." I don't care if folks think its gross or judge me for not washing for like 3 or 4 weeks at a time while my hair is braided. My hair speaks for itself, and no, it doesn't smell after all that time...I don't overload with products. Sherrylove (if you all remember her) also went several weeks between washings, and has nice, long, past WL hair (the last time I saw her, she did); so did my great-grandma, and so does my grandmother.


 

And yes Ive SEEN her hair in person plenty of times and its beautiful! And it doesn't smell! lol


But my hair grows fastest in braids or weaves. I grew out a Fantasia cut with braids ( I was pregnant) to Shoulder length in 10 months. No I dont have pics as this was 2001 but yeah. I did that.


----------



## brucebettye (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest with braids. I would not wash my hair the two months or three I would have them in, but I would use the no wash shampoo or Sea breeze to clean my scalp.  Durning that time I could cut my hair to about 2 or three inches and it would grow to shoulder length in no time.  The problem is that I could not take care of it once I stopped wearing braids and it would get no longer and I would lose my length.  Finally my hair is almost apl and I am trying bunning this time to see how far my hair will grow.


----------



## dionne81l (Jan 9, 2010)

Jewell said:


> This is a nice thread, OP. Mine grew fastest when I stopped combing so much, and just left it alone. My hair doesn't like to be washed frequently (like more than once a week). I do CW in summer sometimes twice a week, just for moisture, but my hair definitely grows the fastest when I braid it up and leave it alone for weeks at a time. Other than that, bunning and leaving it be also produce great results in the growth and thickness areas.
> 
> ETA: You can check out my Fotki for pics from July 2009 vs. Nov. 2009. Those results came from braiding (w/o extensions), using grease on my scalp, washing every 2 weeks or longer between washings, and wearing a LF to let my hair "rest and grow." I don't care if folks think its gross or judge me for not washing for like 3 or 4 weeks at a time while my hair is braided. My hair speaks for itself, and no, it doesn't smell after all that time...I don't overload with products. Sherrylove (if you all remember her) also went several weeks between washings, and has nice, long, past WL hair (the last time I saw her, she did); so did my great-grandma, and so does my grandmother.


 
Hi Jewel

I feel you on the hair washing thing.  Its just like anything else you have to do what works for your hair.  My hair does so much better when it is left alone. This year I have no plans on washing my hair any sooner then every three weeks.  This will be the routine until my hair tells me other wise ...............and looking back this is definity when my hair was the longest.


----------



## hothair (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair grows best when I weave/wig, bun or braid it up. So sticking to my 
C&G techniques this year


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jan 9, 2010)

I definitely see a trend as well.... just sayin 

the problem for me personally is doing little to nothing now that Ive found "all-things-healthy-hair-care" lol if i go more than 12 hours w/o touching my hair i think im doing something wrong  

OCD much?? -but- i have to say if i didnt find this board i wouldnt be transitioning. and i have to say it has been the best decision ive made with my hair thus far


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 9, 2010)

I was keeping it braided and using sulfur 8 to "grease" my scalp once a week.

But that was when I was in high school...hella before HHJ.


But now that I am natural, I am about to be on the my own personal weave/wig challenge while sipping on my egg protein smoothie 

I WILL be APL be end of 2010.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish I had the answer to that. In 2008 to Feb 2009 my hair was stuck at mid-NL.  Then in Dec I did a length check and I am on my way to APL. I think it has to do with giving my hair a lot of moisture. I was in the pool a lot which caused me to wash my hair more often. I also was using castor oil, drinking my water, and I started a multi.


----------



## Truth (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair grew fastest when I started working out regularly ,dieting, and didn't pay attention to 2... I've become reaaalllll lazy with these things now that it's cold.. time to get back on the ball


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 9, 2010)

my hair grew it's fastest, when i strecthed for a year in 2004, my hair grew like weeds. i was still living in ny so it' was easy to get rollersets and my hair blown out by people who knew how to do them right (sorry jerz) then during the end of my stretch I got cornrows (it was during alicia keys time so I was the ish) and oiled my hair like crazy with wild hair growth oil, braid oils etc. i've never been able to get my hair to grow that fast again.

oh i'm always between sl and apl and I went from apl to bsl quick well in a year or under.


----------



## lalaland88 (Jan 9, 2010)

well, I had to do the basics to retain length (moisturise and etc), but my hair grew its fastest when i started exercising a few hours a week, drinking more water and taking a multi (though my overall diet wasn't too hot). I also lost weight!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when....

I wore weaves back to back, taking care of my hair underneath for seven months.

My pics are in siggy and I also have some in my profile.


----------



## Taina (Jan 9, 2010)

In 2008 when i started with a high protein diet, i had my hair in a beautiful haircut that i have to re-do every 3 weeks as my hair was growing like weed.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Jan 9, 2010)

When I oiled my scalp with Sulfur 8 back in the high school days.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 9, 2010)

When I started Texlaxing and stretching and uping my Protein Treatments and a Good Moisturizer!!


----------



## blueberryd (Jan 9, 2010)

Mari J said:


> dlewis I definitely agree! I finally see the light and will NEVER permanently color my hair again. The funny thing is I just got my roots touched up the end of December. Another minor setback but I WILL SURVIVE!!!



Were you coloring ur hair in the first pics--the color and shine are beautiful. If u were coloring, did u use Semi, Demi, or Rinse? I just recently did a demi and am experiencing lots o breakageerplexed Imma go on a moisture mission or something b/c im soo hating the breakage--in fact i got so mad, I cut 4 inches off yesterday--LOP-SIDED AT THAT!!! ugh...I feel ya on the set back


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jan 9, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I wore my hair in box braids and also when I wore weaves back to back. I know some people feel like you should give your hair a rest in between but in those in between days, I experiment, experiment, oh and did I say experiment.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 9, 2010)

For me it was back in 98. I was working at a Mexican restaurant and everyday I came home stinky with the stench of Fajita Onions & Grease. 

Therefore I had to wash and condition my hair every single day. My hair grew like crazy.
I used CON shampoo and Shennique Silk reforming complex (Discontinued)


----------



## Mari J (Jan 9, 2010)

blueberryd said:


> Were you coloring ur hair in the first pics--the color and shine are beautiful. If u were coloring, did u use Semi, Demi, or Rinse? I just recently did a demi and am experiencing lots o breakageerplexed Imma go on a moisture mission or something b/c im soo hating the breakage--in fact i got so mad, I cut 4 inches off yesterday--LOP-SIDED AT THAT!!! ugh...I feel ya on the set back


 
Thanks! I wasn't coloring my hair in the first pics, that was my natural color. The last pic is when I permanently colored my hair. I agree with you on a moisture mission. I am moisturizing daily and bunning for the year. I wanted to cut my hair off so bad after my hair started breaking from the permanent color, but DH convinced me to hold on to it and take extra special care of it until it grows out healthy.


----------



## silvergirl (Jan 9, 2010)

. stopped worrying about it
. stopped doing anything and everything to my hair. for me less is best
. kept a minimal routine
. went natural
. daily co-washes for me  = moisture/no tangles/daily scalp massage


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 9, 2010)

When I was travelling around SE Asia I think a combination of less fuss, protective styling (I bunned and french rolled EVERY day) and the humidity did wonders for my hair.  I left the UK at chin length and returned 4 months later at just below shoulder length which meant I must have retained over 1 inch every month.

All I did was wash once a week when I could find a salon.  They also all have steamers in salons over there so I was steaming about once a week (I took a small amount of all my phyto products with me - shampoo and re constructor and leave in spray which also doubled as a setting spray).  On a daily basis I would just spray my hair and scalp with a Phyto leave in spray and then at night moisturise with Mizani H20 Intense.  I was also swimming a lot and so would slick my hair with whatever oil/ conditioner I could find locally and sit in a steam room or sauna then rinse out and apply some spray leave in conditioner.  My skin was also glowing from nothing more than a local Japanese shower gel (can't remember the name) and a tiny amount of body lotion.

Come to think of it I was also taking the PhytoPhanere or Phytospecific Vitamins (can't remember which ones) Ferrous Iron tablets and Cyteine B-6 by a French company called Ballieul.  

OP Thanks for starting this thread as it has made me realise my hair grew more when I had 3-4 products in my back pack and ultra simple vitamin and hair reggie.

Simplicity is really best. 

ETA:  I also was clearly stretching my relaxer.  I relaxed 2 or 3 weeks before I left and relaxed 2 or 3 weeks after I arrived back in the country (so about 5 months in total).  My hairdresser also said that my hair was in very good condition.  The Humidity I think clearly did wonders for my hair.  I also noticed this when I was in Cuba.  My hair was ULTRA soft from the Humidity.  The UK weather really is bad I think for Black hair.


----------



## blessed7777 (Jan 9, 2010)

Transitioned
Stopped trimming
Took my vitamins


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 9, 2010)

I am walking around with lots of grey because i can not do color either and grow my hair. I never had a problem growing my hair until I notice that is was not growing or should I say breaking off. I had to figured what it was that was breaking my hair. I found this site again and I was forced to bc. I had so much growth this yr I am hoping that I can keep it all this yr coming. I hope my hubby love grey hair because that is what I am going to have.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 9, 2010)

Shadiyah said:


> I am walking around with lots of grey because i can not do color either and grow my hair. I never had a problem growing my hair until I notice that is was not growing or should I say breaking off. I had to figured what it was that was breaking my hair. I found this site again and I was forced to bc. I had so much growth this yr I am hoping that I can keep it all this yr coming. I hope my hubby love grey hair because that is what I am going to have.


 
Isn't there a natural approach to coloring your hair? I am fairly new here but I've heard some ladies on the board speaking of Henna Indigo. Anybody have some clarification on this?


----------



## 757diva (Jan 9, 2010)

When I was pregnant lol But stress after having the baby tons of mi hair fell back out


----------



## kami11213 (Jan 9, 2010)

..when I bunned 95% of the time... also working out regularly, drinking protein shakes and combing less frequently helped also...


----------



## Mari J (Jan 10, 2010)

It seems as though the majority of your hair grew the fastest when you stopped worrying about it and left it alone. When you bunned your hair did you redo the bun each day or leave it in for a few days and then redo the bun?


----------



## locabouthair (Jan 10, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I was in Miami. Everytime I go there I get fast growth. That warm weather really helps.


----------



## Filmatic (Jan 11, 2010)

My hair always grows the fastest when in braids whether it was cornrows or box braids. CWing daily helped me to retain. I think that plus KISS helped me to get from NL to BSB in under a year.


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 11, 2010)

*My hair grew fastest when I:*

*DC'ed at least once a week*
*Co-washed 2-4 times a week*
*Implemented the baggy method almost every day (phony ponies, half wigs over it)*
*Was on top of my growth aids (MTG & Surge) and vitamins*
[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## trinigul (Jan 11, 2010)

My hair has sprouted this winter (first time!!):

very little manipulation - two french braids redone weekly
washing every 2-3 weeks - only time I comb hair
steaming and/or baggying


----------



## Jenibo (Jan 11, 2010)

When i kept my sew-in for 3 weeks and didn't touch it. After i took it down my sister's jaw literally dropped lol. I think i retained about 1 inch- sorry no pics though


----------



## natstar (Jan 11, 2010)

When I ran 4-5x a week, ate healthy, took msm, biotin, washed 2x week, and left my hair alone.  No henna, no prep for a  braid out/twistout everyday-just clipped up or bunned.

I think Im gonna switch my reggie to that this year.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 11, 2010)

My hair grows the fastest when I'm not styling it every day.  Also when I became natural.


----------



## kim (Jan 11, 2010)

My hair grew the best when I done NOTHING to it. Meaning, I only washed and conditioned. Used simply products to moisturise(whatever we had at the time).


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 12, 2010)

My hair grew fastest when i was consistent with my regimen.  I use to MTG almost nightly, wash/DC every week and always wore my hair in a protective style.  I went from chewed up barely shoulder length hair in march '06 to APL in march '07.  So yea ladies i believe consistency and leaving it alone goes a long way for the hair


----------



## atisketatasket (Jan 12, 2010)

…_When I give my hair a fighting chance_

In my opinion, leaving your hair in its natural state for as long as possible enables healthy hair growth. 
Whether you go completely natural (no chemicals) or stretch your relaxer for 3 – 6 months, allowing your hair to stay in its natural state is the best option to SEE growth.
After that, it’s all about retention!

P.S. When I work out and stretch relaxers, my hair sprouts up like nobody’s business!


----------



## Mari J (Jan 18, 2010)

bump? bump? bump?


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 18, 2010)

great thread


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 18, 2010)

So basically protective styles are the way to grow


----------



## Bella02 (Jan 19, 2010)

Same as you OP.  When I went natural and kept my hair in weaves.  I just completed year one of my journey and my hair has come a long way.  Can't wait to see what year two will bring.


----------



## Mari J (Jan 29, 2010)

bumping again. Let's keep the answers coming ladies!


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 30, 2010)

When I started using the Mega Tek the Jan 2010. I have noticed a change in my hair significantly! I thought maybe because I'm in braids but it's not just the braids. Since using the MT I have been redoing the loose braids and it is apparent that I am almost redoing the entire head once a wk! In 2008 I tried mt and did not notice any growth.(I was'nt using it consistently) 

But I am applying it every day and massage for 45 min every day as well as taking vitamins and my hair is growing by leaps and bounds! Can't hardly wait until the end of the yr to post progress pics! At this rate I will have to invest in the gallon size of mt.

But I must admit I am loving it!

My hair also grew really super fast when I sported the scurl from the box. Yeah I did at one time. It grew to apl. But now completely natural since Oct 2010 I wear nothing but my trusty yarn braids and when I take them out after a month and a half I always see tremedous growth. I oil my scalp nighly with castor oil and a sulfur mix. I do not use braid spray. I also baggy and mist my scalp before I baggy to keep my hair moist. It's working very well for me. Oh, btw I only wash once a week sometimes every other week. My hair does not seem to like the cw much but I also massage and drink alot and I mean alot of water since I am diabetic I stay thirsty and I take my vitamins too.

I have decided that I will post pics only when I reach my 1st goal of apl. But my ultimate goal length is MBL


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 30, 2010)

My hair grows the fastest when I do cardio 4x a week and wash/co-wash 2-3x a week. Moisture and good blood circulations is the key.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 30, 2010)

I worked out 4-5 days per week. All of that sweating really helps!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Feb 5, 2010)

My hair grew its fastest way back when I had a Jerri Curl!  

When I had the stylist blow it out I was amazed! (From SL to just below APL in 3 mths) Then she cut me right back to SL. 

Even though I get decent growth with weaves/wigs, I haven't found anything that has worked as well for me since.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

dlewis said:


> You mentioned color.  Ever time I dye my hair I lose hair. Whether it's a rinse or permanent color.  It didn't really matter until I start tryng to grow my hair.  That's when it dawned on me...."your hair doesn't like color".



Me too. I lose hair when I color. The last time I highlighted I lost hair. My hair hates color.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine tooo!!!
then I messed up and decided I wanted it straight and dry again.  Man my hair couldn't fall out fast enough after that. At least I have this great memory of the day I was walking around flipping and flinging it like I was Marsha Brady 



F8THINHIM said:


> *My hair grew its fastest way back when I had a Jerri Curl!*
> 
> When I had the stylist blow it out I was amazed! (From SL to just below APL in 3 mths) Then she cut me right back to SL.
> 
> Even though I get decent growth with weaves/wigs, I haven't found anything that has worked as well for me since.


----------



## DeenIsFirst (Feb 6, 2010)

F8THINHIM said:


> My hair grew its fastest way back when I had a Jerri Curl!
> 
> When I had the stylist blow it out I was amazed! (From SL to just below APL in 3 mths) Then she cut me right back to SL.
> 
> Even though I get decent growth with weaves/wigs, I haven't found anything that has worked as well for me since.



Same here, my hair grew like a weed with the Wave Nouveau. Except my hair was thinning and the stylist would chop off all the growth when I got a touch up. Recently I have seen the most growth with my hair in corn rows while using MN. But my edges dont like corn rows so...


----------



## PikiNiki (Feb 6, 2010)

when I stopped adding heat weekly, stretched 20 wks+, moisturized and sealed regularly, focused on low manipulation stlyles


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 6, 2010)

My hair started to grow better and retain much more once I started a very intensive regime of 99% of bagging my ends, and only wash/co wash, DC, moisturized, and bunned. I have been on this regime for 19 months, with 5 more months to go. My progress pics are in my siggy.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Feb 6, 2010)

I washing and deep conditioning twice per week instead of once.


----------



## Soulberry (Feb 6, 2010)

When i did nothing but baggied and left it alone until wash day[which was done weekly]


----------



## keepithealthy (Feb 6, 2010)

My hair grew fastest when I was in Uganda eating fresh fish and rice everyday (healthy diet).....What messed my hair up was letting a salon use way to much heat on my hair ......But I'm on track now with my natural healthy hair.


----------



## twists (Mar 1, 2010)

Good stuff ladies...keep em coming!


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 1, 2010)

when I took vitamins and protective style .. back on that now


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 1, 2010)

MOST DEFINITELY long term protective styling...I tried the wig thing, but it didn't work for me like weaves and braids because I was still manipulating my hair once a week to wash, DC and rebraid. Every time I put in braids or twists or something and can't touch my hair with a comb for upwards of a month, I really seem to retain a lot. The reverse seems to happen when I cowash 3x a week or more, like I like to do in the summer: my ends go apesh** on me and I have to trim a lot. Last March, I put my hair in senegalese twists for a month and saw this:







I think I get a spring growth spurt, but I am not sure. Just to see, I'm doing a six month HYH (from Jan 1 to June 13) to see if I can retain EVERYTHING and hit BSL by the time I am 2 years natural. I think I am about an inch away now, but I am trying REALLY hard to fight the urge to measure until June. My regimen until then is basically spraying with braid spray and putting aloe vera gel on my edges. I may wash once or twice, but it's not mandatory for me at this point. When I take them out, I wash with ORS olive oil shampoo, DC with a light protein and moisturizing DC (my current fave is ion effective care treatment), liberally apply leave-in, oil my scalp and ends, and rebraid/twist.


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 1, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when i was consistently doing cardio workouts and taking a multivitamin


----------



## yodie (Mar 3, 2010)

dlewis said:


> When I went on a diet last year. I started walking, eating sprouts, exercising and I did nothing to my hair but bunned.
> 
> Are we suppose to post pics?


 
I brought sprouts today. Someone else suggested eating sprouts. I'll add them to my salad and see how well I like it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 3, 2010)

I got the most growth when I was consistent with my vitamins and twisted my hair just about every week and had a healthy hair regi that included DCing with every wash.  I went from El/NL when I BC's to NL/SL in 6mos.


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm going to try and be careful not to think I'm cute when I reach mbl.  My biggest fear is wanting to wear my hair out alot to show it off and then ruin my progress.  I hope I can behave.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 3, 2010)

When I spent 2 months in Jamaica - no junk to eat, wonderful hot weather and lots of sweating, I was on an exercise like crazy kick at the time so lots of blood circulation, and looking after my hair entirely without the aid of heat - canerows, plaits, chinee bumps, puffs, etc.  I washed my hair in the river every week or so, and used a random conditioner. This was before I started my HHJ.


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 3, 2010)

I've always been active and drank water... but drinking MORE water, sleeping a lot more, eating healthier (less fast food), and taking vitamins and msm powder. Here is my growth within about 14 days! I was like IS THIS REAL, but the color is a great tracker of progress. I'm going to STOP coloring and let my hair grow out because my hair doesn't really like color either.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 3, 2010)

my hair grows the fastest all the time. whatever i do it just grows. i think it loves me


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 3, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> my hair grows the fastest all the time. whatever i do it just grows. i think it loves me



lol! I think it does too! You have such a great attitude, I think that really is a contribution to your growth too. Positive energy!


----------



## fatimablush (Mar 4, 2010)

wore wigs
cowashed twice a week
ate healthy 
drank more water
spritz my hair under my wigs with my own mix
oiled my scalp with castor oil twice weekly
detangled gently
steam treatments
Then i went to get my hair cut short this past december and it looked like a ham since then..I am in the process of growing it back


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 4, 2010)

Before two unexpected health issues.  Now with adding vitamins, low mani and starting up exercising.....it is looking promising again.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 4, 2010)

during the summer I always have a growth spurt.
i cowash pretty regularly and just wear buns and puffs, and i run about 3-5 miles daily. in general, i'm just lazy and don't do much at all.
then i spend most of the fall/winter ****** up all that progress by overmanipulating, tryin to be cute.

but i think i'm weaning myself out of that crazy cycle now...i think.


----------



## yora88 (Mar 4, 2010)

KrystalClear said:


> I've always been active and drank water... but drinking MORE water, sleeping a lot more, eating healthier (less fast food), and taking vitamins and msm powder. Here is my growth within about 14 days! I was like IS THIS REAL, but the color is a great tracker of progress. I'm going to STOP coloring and let my hair grow out because my hair doesn't really like color either.



How much water were you drinking? *Goes to the sink and pours a glass of water*


----------



## polished07 (Mar 4, 2010)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> When I was relaxed...and natural...and texlaxed...with a fantastic diet, regular exercise, a regular supplement, washed and co-washed daily and focused on things other than my hair.


 
I love this


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2010)

Your hair was gorgeous...it'll be back there in no time!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Mar 14, 2010)

when i was cowashing multiple times a week durin the summer. ♥


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ Same here!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 15, 2010)

KrystalClear said:


> lol! I think it does too! You have such a great attitude, I think that really is a contribution to your growth too. Positive energy!


 

thanks krystalclear!!!!

 your hair grows fast!!! you know, there only reason why i bleach myhair in front is so i cant see how much hair grows in a month. THATS THE ONLY REASON I BLEACH lol. if not for that i would just have all black hair


----------



## JFK (Aug 25, 2010)

....bump.....bump....bump


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 25, 2010)

My hair grew fastest when I was taking GNC Hair skin and nails and then working out a lot, and eating healthy.


----------



## J Hazel (Aug 25, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest this summer actually, when I started co-washing twice a week and bunning my hair. Low manipulation and gentle handling at all times are key to success.


----------



## nysister (Aug 25, 2010)

When I "forget" about it, and simply wet, apply my oils and braided it at night.

When Summer time comes. 

When it's humid.

When I take ZXT.

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Kimiche (Aug 25, 2010)

My hair grows fastest when: I have it in braids like individuals or bigger, less manipulation.  I just spray it with braid spray and go, then I wash it every week or two still.

And then I messed up when I jumped on the megatek bandwagon.  My hair is already protein sensive, so I should've chilled on that and stayed happy with the great length that I already had.   I'll see if I can find pics when I get home. 

I am back on the right track, had in braids a few months ago and my length is getting back on track.


----------



## kinkylove (Aug 26, 2010)

Jewell said:


> This is a nice thread, OP.  Mine grew fastest when I stopped combing so much, and just left it alone.  My hair doesn't like to be washed frequently (like more than once a week).  I do CW in summer sometimes twice a week, just for moisture, but my hair definitely grows the fastest when I braid it up and leave it alone for weeks at a time.  Other than that, bunning and leaving it be also produce great results in the growth and thickness areas.
> 
> ETA: You can check out my Fotki for pics from July 2009 vs. Nov. 2009.  Those results came from braiding (w/o extensions), using grease on my scalp, washing every 2 weeks or longer between washings, and wearing a LF to let my hair "rest and grow."  I don't care if folks think its gross or judge me for not washing for like 3 or 4 weeks at a time while my hair is braided.  My hair speaks for itself, and no, it doesn't smell after all that time...I don't overload with products.  Sherrylove (if you all remember her) also went several weeks between washings, and has nice, long, past WL hair (the last time I saw her, she did); so did my great-grandma, and so does my grandmother.



I ABSOLUTELY agree with this Jewell. My hair started thriving by accident. I simply got too busy to deal with it, and lo and behold, that's when the growth really took off. 

It wasn't until I stop putting heat on it, stopped going to salons, stopped having it trimmed for no reason every month or so, and refused to touch it, that it impressively did it's thing.


----------



## JFK (Aug 26, 2010)

kinkylove said:


> I ABSOLUTELY agree with this Jewell. My hair started thriving by accident. I simply got too busy to deal with it, and lo and behold, that's when the growth really took off.
> 
> It wasn't until I stop putting heat on it, stopped going to salons, stopped having it trimmed for no reason every month or so, and refused to touch it, that it impressively did it's thing.


 

Thanks so much for this response.  

I'm threading my hair at the moment and plan to leave it alone for at least a month God willing.


----------



## lolascurls (Aug 26, 2010)

My hair grew fastest when...I was co-washing 2-3 times a week, bunning and Exercising regularly!


----------



## grow (Aug 26, 2010)

my hair grew fastest when i joined this forum.

around the end of january, early february of this year my hair was like this:






i then started taking sls poo's out of my reggie and adding ayurveda,
using mt one month, then using mtg another month, cowashing regulary, taking vitamins, eating a protein rich diet with lots of beans and nuts, making egg shakes, using organic conditioners and dc'ing on dry hair at least twice a week.

on june 30th., i permed, and my hair turned out like this: 






oh, i almost forgot, i eliminated all heat usage and now, i only wrap or rollerset.

i haven't permed again yet, but i hope to continue to see progress.
i'm growing out layers, so it isn't easy, as my nape/longest layers seem to be growing faster than the rest.
please excuse the size of the pics, but i'm still learning.....


----------



## jwhitley6 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm...now that I think of it, my hair grew fastest when I was taking herbs for breast enlargement (fenugreek, wild yam, saw palmetto, damiana and a few others), and I was washing/pressing once a week.  I wasn't trying to grow my hair then, though.


ETA...the other time my hair grew fast was when I was visiting the grandparents one summer in NC.  Ms. Pee Wee pressed my damp hair with Bergamot grease and I wore plaits or a ponytail for two months.  I think the humidity and constant tension on my scalp contributed as well as the retention from low manipulation....oh, and maybe grandma's cooking.


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the thread OP.

I just took down my wet twists (ps that lasted for 4 weeks).
I did a length check and I am now between APL and BSL - 5 strands are bsl lol

I think that the following contributed to my recent growth;
Wearing a protective style
low to no manipulation
Going to the gym or for a run once/twice a week
Washing my hair/scalp after gym (I use african black soap or castille soap)
moisturizing my twists with water every day and sealing with shea butter
Eating healthy
Drinking chlorella every morning
Drinking lots and lots and lots of water.
Wearing a satin headscarf to bed
Not focusing on my hair too much
Cutting back on the parties and social functions (JMHO)
Having a PMA (positive mental attitude)

If I can keep this up until the end of the year I should be WL stretched by the end of 2010.
I am going to try single plaits as a PS for the next month


----------



## Barbie83 (Aug 26, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I did (almost) daily cardio for a year. During that time I rollerset once a week, oiled my scalp with sulfur 8, and pretty much kept it in a ponytail the whole time. Never used direct heat. My focus was weight loss, but I went from ear length to shoulder length (retained every single inch). I wish I had pictures


----------



## stillgrowin (Aug 26, 2010)

love this thread! bumping for more responses!


----------



## WriteCurl (Aug 26, 2010)

My hair grew the most when I was pregnant with my 1st child and taking prenatals.  I was relaxed at the time.  Prior to getting pregnant, I was getting glue-in weaves for length in the front and my hair was so damaged.  I got it cut to neck length to get rid of the damage.  By the time I had the baby, my hair was MBL and my ends were thick.  I attribute this to a healthy diet while I was preggers, pre-natal vitamins and water, and not messing with my hair a lot.  I kept it clean and conditioned and bunned up most of the time and I trimmed maybe once every 3 months.  Once I realized how long it was, I started doing too much with it and it broke off again!


----------



## africanqueen456 (Aug 26, 2010)

sulfur oil,running 3x a week,and had a sew in/didnt comberplexed...


----------



## ellehair (Aug 26, 2010)

jwhitley6 said:


> Hmmm...now that I think of it, my hair grew fastest when I was taking herbs for breast enlargement (fenugreek, wild yam, saw palmetto, damiana and a few others), and I was washing/pressing once a week. I wasn't trying to grow my hair then, though.
> 
> 
> ETA...the other time my hair grew fast was when I was visiting the grandparents one summer in NC. Ms. Pee Wee pressed my damp hair with Bergamot grease and I wore plaits or a ponytail for two months. I think the humidity and constant tension on my scalp contributed as well as the retention from low manipulation....oh, and maybe grandma's cooking.


 
ot -did the herbs work for breast enlargement?


----------



## tricie (Aug 26, 2010)

My hair grew the most when I:

-was getting Sebastian cellophanes every 6 weeks
-stopped relaxing
-braided it up and left it "alone" (I still shampooed and dc'd weekly)


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Aug 26, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I finally decided to pay attention to it.


----------



## ebonylocs (Aug 29, 2010)

My hair got longest when I:

- Went natural
- Did Crown and Glory method - Alternated two months in braid extensions, then two months without extensions
- When I wasn't in extensions, kept my hair in twists, moisturised the ends often, and sometimes baggied them
- Washed and DCed and redid twists every 2 weeks
- was very gentle with my hair

So basically long term protective styling and low manipulation


----------



## lillylovely (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread is great!  Thanks OP!

Before LHCF - Used a good quality gingko biloba supplement to keep me alert during night work. I was also in a weave. I went from NL to SL in about 4 months and then went to the salon to get it pressed fortnightly and it all broke of after about 2 months.  Gingko biloba is excellent for circulation to the scalp.

During LHCF - Nightly scalp massages with homemade sulphur mix - got 2 inches in 3 months.

Looks like anything that delivers blood to the scalp whether exercise, herbs, massage etc along with protective styling will make hair grow fastest.  Oh yeah and PMA and good diet.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Aug 30, 2010)

ellehair said:


> ot -did the herbs work for breast enlargement?



Yes they did.  I just got sick of taking so many pills.


----------



## DeeDeeMarie (Aug 31, 2010)

My hair grew the fastest when I did nothing to it and left it out, surprisingly, even when I wasn't eating the right foods! I have fine 4a/3c hair, so twisting, flat-twisting, braiding, detangling once a week with a big tooth comb does more harm than good for me, especially since I have HIH and get the itch to redo a protective style every 2 days lol.  I may regret the ssk's later, but that's what dusting every few months is for, and most of my shed hair comes out in my hands during washing and styling, and I get the rest during finger combing/separating sections; and I found the less I do with my hair, the better coil definition I get when I wash 'n' go.


----------



## omachine (Aug 31, 2010)

when i did nothing to it....i would put my hair in a pontail, condition it everyday but i didn't bother to detangle...actually, i only detangled once a month....


----------



## FearfullyMade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know if it grew any faster but when I started taking vitamins regularly, leaving my hair in ps helped alot in retaining length. I went from about an inch from APL (12/27/09) to BSB (3/3/10) to now MBL 6/08/10... I just did a length check and I'm still at MBL ( I trimmed/dusted on 6/8/10) I think I'm going to wait 6 months to do another length check.


----------



## Carisa (Nov 24, 2010)

Wore cornrows, started using hair oils and taking my vitamins on a regular bases.


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 24, 2010)

when I went natural: natural hair, natural products, braiding and moisturizing a lot.
and even faster when I changed my diet: less sugar and processed foods, lots of vitamins and proteins from whole foods (no supplements).


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Nov 24, 2010)

my hair grew really fast when I stopped dying it, I still blow dried, and flat iron, but not often, but what ruin me was the hair dye, so now I cut my hair, learned my lessons, and I will be growing it no cuts, bunning, and wash and goes for a while and see what length I will be this time next year.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have to agree--protective styling all the way for me whether I was natural or relaxed.  When I was relaxed I would baggie my ends and cover in a phony pony or bun.  Now that I'm natural, I two strand twist or cornrow my hair, moisturize 3 to 4 times a week and rock wigs during the day.  My hair is growing like a weed!  I also take OneSource vitamins for women and try to stay active and drink lots of water.  I'm just not consistent enough to say that's contributing or not.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Nov 24, 2010)

my hair grew the fastest when I wash cowashing in between weekly washes & when I stopped using heat. thats why i'm currently on a no heat regimen..can't wait to see my progress!


----------



## shonte (Nov 25, 2010)

My hair has always grown. The problem was retaining length. Being away from home for six months and not going to my regular stylist opened my eyes. Now that I'm home again I will never step foot into her salon again!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 25, 2010)

love this thread..... totally have A.D.D. so may never get to read it (lol)

MY HAIR grew the fastest when I washed daily!!! I noticed this again this summer after I BC'd and I had scalp fire (itch!!) thus I washed often

but it grew super duper fast when I had a back injury a few years ago and swam daily for 'pain relief/therapy'. I would WASH immediately after, add conditioner & get into the steamer for an hour.... dropped weight like crazy as well!... hair became so thick I still don't know what the hellll-o was going on

picture this, I'm going to work every single day with the same exposed hair (no wigs, etcl.) and they believed I had been adding weave (my family did as well actually) ... so it wasn't like I went away and came back with thick hair.... It just grew longer and thicker = despite frequent chlorine exposure (probably stripped the relaxer)+ washing daily+ conditioning daily + oiling the scalp with GREASE (LOL ... funny thing is that I would do one line with indian hemp, next line of my scalp with Dr. Miracle until I covered the entire head).. why I HAVE NO IDEA!! yes nonie has pronounced me weird so i'll go with that

but conditioning DAILY with each wash was included, 70% air drying, and using ORS oil lotion.....

5-6 times a week for months.... hair took on a life of it's own

p.s. besides the blonde color that turned orange from the chlorine, my hair seemed healthier than ever (in my life) despite --->Relaxer+blonde dye+ daily chlorine = go figure


----------



## Hysi (Nov 25, 2010)

i have to say that i noticed the FASTEST growth when i kept it really simple, and wore phony ponies (hiding my hair in a ball), does that count as bunning? i was wearing my hair in a short cut that was shaved in the back. my niece wanted full updo's for her wedding. in four mos, i had a thick head of long hair and was able to have a big nice updo with all my real hair; they couldn't believe it grew so fast. wish i had the pics.

i noticed the MOST growth when i still kept my reggie simple, but never foregoing DC, and dusted every 2 weeks. I swear i saw length i hadn't seen since i was a child very quickly. btw, i was texlaxed and a weekly flat ironer (but air dried).


----------



## TrueToHair (Nov 25, 2010)

...............................


----------



## africanqueen456 (Nov 27, 2010)

lillylovely said:


> This thread is great! Thanks OP!
> 
> Before LHCF - Used a good quality gingko biloba supplement to keep me alert during night work. I was also in a weave. I went from NL to SL in about 4 months and then went to the salon to get it pressed fortnightly and it all broke of after about 2 months. Gingko biloba is excellent for circulation to the scalp.
> 
> ...


 
Can you elaborate on this Gingko Biloba? I went out and bought and some


----------



## Sassycurls (Nov 29, 2010)

I am new to this, What does the term "strecth" mean


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 7, 2010)

stretch is to stretch the time period between relaxer


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 7, 2010)

When I only washed my hair once a month and used dax on my scalp every week... I know it sounds nasty but gimmie a break I was a kid and although I have a reggie now lol my hair still has yet to reach the length or growth rate it had . Eh well it is more manageable these days.


----------



## lillylovely (Jan 9, 2011)

africanqueen456 said:


> Can you elaborate on this Gingko Biloba? I went out and bought and some


 
Hey AfricanQueen sorry I did not see your post as I  have only just returned to this thread.  I started using Gingko when  I was working night shifts and looking after my babies during the day.  I started taking Nutrilite's Ginkgo wth Gingseng for energy and  to keep the brain alert.  Gingko  helps with blood circulation and in particular to the extremeties -  especially the brain.  Well I was weaved up and started taking this good quality supplement and after 3 months my hair had grown like a weed.  I could not believe it as I have the most slow growing hair ever.

I then googled Ginkgo and hair growth and there were lots of articles about it.  So it probably did have something to do with my hair growth. I dont take the Nutrilite Ginkgo anymore as it is quite expensive but if you can afford it, it is probably the best one. I take a H&B (UK's GNC) Maximum strength Gingko. I have only been taking it for a  month so not sure what the results are yet.  Hope this helps


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 9, 2011)

I was washing and deep conditioning 2x per week


----------



## shespoison (Jan 9, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I am walking around with lots of grey because i can not do color either and grow my hair. I never had a problem growing my hair until I notice that is was not growing or should I say breaking off. I had to figured what it was that was breaking my hair. I found this site again and I was forced to bc. I had so much growth this yr I am hoping that I can keep it all this yr coming. I hope my hubby love grey hair because that is what I am going to have.



Ever think of using a henna/indigo to cover greys?


----------



## dyh080 (Jan 9, 2011)

KrystalClear said:


> I've always been active and drank water... but drinking MORE water, sleeping a lot more, eating healthier (less fast food), and taking vitamins and msm powder. Here is my growth within about 14 days! I was like IS THIS REAL, but the color is a great tracker of progress. I'm going to STOP coloring and let my hair grow out because my hair doesn't really like color either.


 

Thank you, Krystal....you are one of the few people who ACTUALLY answered the question ....basically what contributed to GROWTH whereas many others gave answers that related to retention.


----------



## Cisselette (Jan 9, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## lilpooky (Jan 9, 2011)

My hair grew fastest when I consistently co-washed on a daily basis, wore low manipulation styles, and used little to no direct heat. For some strange reason, my hair also grew fast whenever I wore sew ins. I guess because of retention from low manipulation.


----------



## LisaMar (Jan 9, 2011)

@ Mari J , thanks Sooo much for the list.  I joined in the summer and still some of the terms are new to me.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jan 21, 2011)

lillylovely said:


> Hey AfricanQueen sorry I did not see your post as I  have only just returned to this thread.  I started using Gingko when  I was working night shifts and looking after my babies during the day.  I started taking Nutrilite's Ginkgo wth Gingseng for energy and  to keep the brain alert.  Gingko  helps with blood circulation and in particular to the extremeties -  especially the brain.  Well I was weaved up and started taking this good quality supplement and after 3 months my hair had grown like a weed.  I could not believe it as I have the most slow growing hair ever.
> 
> I then googled Ginkgo and hair growth and there were lots of articles about it.  So it probably did have something to do with my hair growth. I dont take the Nutrilite Ginkgo anymore as it is quite expensive but if you can afford it, it is probably the best one. I take a H&B (UK's GNC) Maximum strength Gingko. I have only been taking it for a  month so not sure what the results are yet.  Hope this helps



 Thanks do much lillovely for putting a sista on! Happy hair growing!


----------



## Dyaspora (Jan 21, 2011)

I was in Nigeria and could afford to get my hair cornrowed every week...I went from a lifetime of NL to well below my shoulder in about a year  

And THEN...I decided to go natural and had to cut it all off...


----------



## karezone (Jan 21, 2011)

I left it alone.  At my old job I got to the point where I simply did not care about my appearance anymore, so I was simply washing, conditioning, blow drying it and putting it back into a ponytail.  Incidentally I was also stretching my relaxer because I did not care if my hair did not lay flat.  At one point I made it to 16 weeks post relaxer. 

My hair simply likes to be left alone.


----------



## thickhairdinahaugust (Jan 26, 2011)

this is the best thread i ever read  

my hair grew very fast when i used to go jogging almost every morning, ate healthier.. lol lots of peanut butter, egg whites, whole wheat, brocolli, shrimp.. less sugar and lots of water. my skin was very clear and i would get my hair washed every two weeks and always got a deep conditioner


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 26, 2011)

Braids/twists under my wigs daily and s curl daily...that's it....super simple..
I wash/DC once every two weeks.


----------



## Kimiche (Jan 26, 2011)

My hair grew fastest when I had it braided in individuals.  I had so much progress with braids.  Too bad I only like when my cousin braids it and she's in another country.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 27, 2011)

*bump*bump*bump*


----------



## Monaleezza (Feb 3, 2011)

If there is one thing I've learnt since joining the forum, what works for one person's hair won't necessarily work for another.  
If you've found a way to make your hair grow long, strong and healthy then care not what a stylist has to say.



preciouslove0x said:


> (dont judge me)
> 
> When I left my hair COMPLETELY alone. As in I got a sew-in weave and left it in for 7 months straight. I washed my hair ONCE a month and used braid spray occasionally. I retained 7 inches (no exaggeration). My stylist retightened the tracks once a month. (Mind you I consider myself a weavologist it looks good from day first to day last)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevelure618 (Feb 3, 2011)

When I started doing scalp massages with melted, warm Extra Virgin Coconut Oil.  This gets me more than my average 1/2" per month.  This is a hairstylist recommendation now as well.  I believe  EVCO has special properties that other oils do not have.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 3, 2011)

Mt hair grows fastest when my scalp is in dirty cornrows for weeks...also helps retain that growth


----------



## scully (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful has, looks really healthy.  What is your regime?


----------



## NeicyNee (May 31, 2011)

My hair grew the fastest when...my mom was taking care of it for me. Ever since highschool when my mom let me make decisions about my hair, I have been ruining it. But I'm going to go back to what my mom did when I was younger. Braids braids braids. I'm currently wearing a sew in.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was pregnant and did a 6 month stretch while mostly PSing. Oh yeah.... And no heat. I think a combination of everything gave me some serious length/retention.


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2012)

Just giving a inspirational bump for the last stretch of 2012!


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2012)

My hair grew fastest when I learned the concept of protecting my ends.  Then I bumped my growth more with sulfur oil.  Afterwards I switched to MN and got another bump in growth.  All the while still protecting my ends.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 25, 2012)

Before my hhj: When I washed once a month(gross I know), didn't deep condition, just put sulfur 8 moisturizing lotion on wet hair, airdried, flatironed. My scalp was a mess though. The problem? Scissor happy stylist.

Now on my hhj: This past relaxer cycle I washed, dc'ed, airdried everyday. My newgrowth was coming in a lot faster. I'm just too lazy to wash everyday though.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Oct 25, 2012)

My hair grew from a little bit above APL to a little below MBL in 10 months from lots of protective styling and giving my fine hair all the protein it wanted and then some.  I washed with only protein conditioners, mixed in liquid protein with my leave-in and spritzed my hair with a protein spray lol.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 26, 2012)

My hair grew fastest when I co washed everyday and applied my leave in conditioner afterwards that's all I did and I went from a twa to shoulder length in no time


----------



## BGT (Oct 26, 2012)

It grew fastest when I took Biotin. I would get noticeable NG after 2 weeks.


----------



## mamaline (Oct 26, 2012)

My hair grew the fastest when I did nothing but PS for about 7 months.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2012)

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> If there is one thing I've learnt since joining the forum, what works for one person's hair won't necessarily work for another.
> If you've found a way to make your hair grow long, strong and healthy then care not what a stylist has to say.



I completely agree with this.


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 26, 2012)

When I put it in weave and simply keep it moist with natural oils and water underneath.
And in those months, life is so simple.


----------



## candie19 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bumping....


----------



## atlien11 (Jun 23, 2014)

My Hair grew fastest when i stopped relaxing, and stopped blow drying it with a comb attachment (i had no idea this was the culprit for at least a good year). Also vitamins and exercise and lots of water helped.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 23, 2014)

Never. 

My hair grows at a snail's pace. I just make sure my retention is on point .


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 23, 2014)

When I got rid of the relaxer and left my hair alone.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 23, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Ok, my hair grew the fastest when I joined the six month HYH Challenge last year and just stuck to my basic regimen and left it alone.



4 years later and my answer is still the same. 

Basically bun and be consistent with my basic regimen. I get lazy and my hair suffers.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jun 23, 2014)

When I keep up with my whey protein shakes. Gotta get up on that again


----------



## brebre928 (Jun 23, 2014)

When I started Protective Styling.


----------



## bellebebe (Jun 23, 2014)

My hair grows fastest when I take my vitamins & do absolutely nothing to it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2014)

When I was pregnant...
When I started eating more protein.


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bump

When I kept my hair stretched and did somewhat of a modified crown and glory method

Moisturized and sealed at least once a week

When I heat damaged my hair. It got rid of ssks but boy did it look bad


----------

